# Mode & Record Plus Questions



## PTS (Sep 5, 2006)

Pardon my stupidity...

My VIP622 has OTA attached so I can record three programs at once. When I set up timers, the VIP sometimes defaults to TV2 for recording even though TV1 is available. However, when time is up to record, it does record on TV1.

My question is if a program records on TV2, does that mean it won't record in HD? Or can it record HD on TV2 just not watch HD on TV2? Does that even make sense?

Also, besides being able to watch two different programs at once, what other advantages are there to being in Dual Mode. I have my system on Single Mode since we will almost never watch both TVs at the same time. I have this belief that if I have the TV in Single Mode, I can record up to three HD programs at once.

Does Record Plus play into this mix at all? Or is that something I should only worry about in Dual Mode?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

PTS said:


> Pardon my stupidity...
> 
> My VIP622 has OTA attached so I can record three programs at once. When I set up timers, the VIP sometimes defaults to TV2 for recording even though TV1 is available. However, when time is up to record, it does record on TV1.
> 
> ...


In single mode record plus does not matter.

And all tuners will record HD programming in HD. TV2 outputs will down res such output to SD quality. TV1 component and HDMI can output HD quality.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Here is a document that may help you pick the mode and Record Plus options that best suite your situation.

http://www.dbstalk.com/specsheets/RecordingPref_for_DualTunerReceivers3.pdf


----------



## PTS (Sep 5, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> Here is a document that may help you pick the mode and Record Plus options that best suite your situation.


I read that PDF before posting and it still had me confused. I guess my first and only question should have been can I record HD on all TVs? From the poster above, I guess the answer is yes.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

All tuners can record HD.


----------

